# Hello from Alberta



## Jehanzeb (Nov 2, 2008)

Hey as I am the only one awake at this time, so i guess I should be saying hellooo first .

Hello and a very warm welcome to the forum. Is that your horse in your avatar? Very nice looking horse you have there.

Hope you enjoy your stay. ;-)

Regards

Jehanzeb


----------



## TaMMa89 (Apr 12, 2008)

Hello and welcome  Your horses sound very interesting.


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Welcome to the Horse Forum! 
Have fun posting.


----------



## Painted Ride (Jun 30, 2008)

welcome to the hf!!!


----------



## Blackhorse (Nov 5, 2008)

Thanks 
Yes that is my mare in my avatar. 
My horses are interesting alright. If it is uncommon, unheard of, only a 1% chance of it happening, expensive to treat, they have had it, got it, or will get it.:lol:


----------



## RusticWildFire (Jul 6, 2008)

Welcome to the forum blackhorse!


----------



## kickshaw (May 7, 2008)

lol... i know how that goes!

welcome to the HF!


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Hello Fellow Albertan! Welcome!


----------



## BeauReba (Jul 2, 2008)

Hi! I joined a long time ago but I didn't start coming until last week lol. I just moved to Alberta from Nova Scotia in October!


----------



## buckaroo2010 (Nov 7, 2007)

Welcome to the Horse Forum!


----------



## kickshaw (May 7, 2008)

welcome! welcome!


----------

